# Traveling Apron Poll



## jkath (Mar 9, 2007)

Here's the poll, and check on *as many boxes as you agree with*. This will give a good look as to how our members feel about the apron.
Thanks all for your participation, and again, thank you for always showing the community spirit that makes DC such an awesome site!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 9, 2007)

Okay, now that I've voted, I need to make some comments.

I think it would be too problematic to have more than one apron working at a time.  Too much like having three balls in the air.  Jkath, you already do enough and we don't want to add to your load.  Even though I suspect you would graciously accept it.

As for the time, what does a "week" mean?  Are we speaking of 7 actual calendar days or 7 "business" days?  That probably should be clarified.  Plus, when a holiday in someone's area occurs during the time a member is in possession of the treasured apron.

When it comes to including "goodies" in the package with the apron, I think we should allow some latitude there.  Some people live in areas we all would like to visit and a _piece_ of that person's area would be a real treat for those receiving the apron following its visit to that area.

These are just my initial thoughts and I will probably have some more.  Let's get this ball rolling.  Buck and I are ready to have some fun.

"Can a new apron come out and play?"


----------



## jkath (Mar 9, 2007)

I actually liked keeping watch over the "little baby" while it was in circulation. Made me happy to know I could make other people happy.

First question: a week would mean 7 calendar days.
Holidays don't count, and are free days - how fun would it be to have the apron on Halloween?!

The reason I asked about more than one, is that in the slight chance we'd lose another, the loss wouldn't be so great.

Goodies, I think are great, but maybe should only go to the very next person, as sometimes shipping does get expensive. Perhaps no $ should be sent.


----------



## Loprraine (Mar 9, 2007)

I totaly agree with the no $ being sent.  Open invitation.  I also think the count point and time on board are low.   As well, a week to some folks who ar every busy, may not be enough time.  Sheesh, I'm sounding like Ms Doomandgloomandaren'tIfuntobearound, but I don't mean to be.  Just trying to think of all the angles to make it work.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 9, 2007)

Miss Jkath...

I will support what ever decisions the "family" agrees upon.

I would personally support a higher Membership time as well as a higher post count. Or a which ever comes first scenario.

As you already know you can count on my support, and such assistance as you may need to move this project forward.

Thank you for your willingness to devote your time and energy to the effort!!

My Warmest Regards,

Uncle Bob


----------



## PytnPlace (Mar 9, 2007)

I would love to participate if I'm not too much of a newbie here!


----------



## StirBlue (Mar 9, 2007)

I would really love to see only one apron. If you don't have time to go to the post office this week, why would you have time next week. The less time you have the apron, the better. You can always send pic's to the next person later on and that person can send them on....eventually they will catch up to the apron. Or just post them on DC. 
It would be nice to get the apron with a treat from the last person and sending one to the next person. It's going to take some time for the apron to get around so the treats need to be eaten before 2008. 
I don't mind the extra postage for international mail but this might be subject to scheduling the apron's route. The cost of mailing a treat loaded apron might break me but not a single treat. 
The apron needs to be secured in a container that is easy to mail. Priority mail is not that expensive and 4Th class mail should be avoided. This time the apron probably needs to go registered so the last person or somebody gets verification of it's receipt. 
If the apron is going out of the USA, a custom form has to be filled out declaring the contents. Maybe some instructions about mailing should be mailed with the apron. 
Is this going to be a bleached muslin apron in a butcher style (flat with neck ring & tie string)?


----------



## sattie (Mar 10, 2007)

One apron.... and I would not put anything of "value" in the box with the apron.  We all know that the contents of the box has a different value for us all, but nothing with a monetary value.  I agree with StirBlue that maybe it should be sent via registered mail, and that info could be communicated to jkath... 

Anywho... I know I have not posted as much as most, not on here as long as some, but I would be honored to participate in what can only be described as a thoughtful, kind, and loving gesture of the DC family.


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 10, 2007)

yeah no $ sent out... and make sure they are "members" that have been here for a while, its sad we have to do this but some people are just that way, I sent it back with pictures b/c I had gotten sick alot of stuff was going on so I didn't hinder the package... 
jkath,thanks for being so great....


----------



## StirBlue (Mar 10, 2007)

After reading the thread "how did you find dc", I came to understand that many of the members here have been associates in another forum and are well acquainted.  

   When I saw how many members voted for 200 post & 3 months membership at DC, I also came to understand how much the Traveling Apron meant.  

   I did not sign up for the first Traveling Apron but since I have proved to myself that I can get my personal mail out, I have more confidence in accepting the responsibility of the Traveling Apron.  

   I just narrowly meet the qualifications having become a member 12/01/06.  I believe that this is a good recommendation.  If you are just joining DC, it will be months before you are next on the list anyway.  Then you can be added.


----------



## lulu (Mar 10, 2007)

I only want THE apron, not some European apron...we are ONE community!  I understand that money was put in there to help the poor sucker who had to ship it overseas to the non-N.American contingent.  I personally am entirely happy to send in internationally (I think I was due to send it from Italy to UK, which is fine...I do that a lot anyway!).

I think a week would be tight for some people.  I would certainle say no more than 14 calendar days (excluding holidays but not weekends).  It seems to me that a mother getting it as it approached a holiday would struggle to organised family catering and activities and get to a Post office if she only had five calendar days (assuming POs are closed Sat and Sun).

I happily will give my name and addresses and contact numbers to any mod of DC, including Jkath!!!

I would like to put some things in the package, especially for people who have not been to Italy, or if I am in UK, England.  Its part of spreading the love, but I can see it could, over time, accumulate weight....perhaps if someone has experienced what is sent they could leave it, if not try it?
I think a postcard from the area its been to in the box would be nice, so that we can all really add something that goes to everyone after us.


----------



## StirBlue (Mar 10, 2007)

I totally agree that one apron would be best.  I was mailing to Italy this January and it is not that hard or expensive.  I would much rather spend money on international postage rather than overnight packages.  

   My thought on this is the custom declaration which ask for a dollar value on the contents and if you would be taxed for receipt of the apron and it's contents based on that value.  

   I was thinking that we should send you some wooden spoons with the apron.    Along with some scrumptious goodies to munch on.


----------



## Alix (Mar 10, 2007)

I voted for both the post count and the membership of at least 3 months. I also agree with the statement that maybe it needs to be longer. Frankly though, by the time the folks on the bottom of the list get it, they will have been members for quite a while. LOL. 

If you are still up for it jkath, I think the best thing to do would be to have you monitor the list and if there are people who drop off the boards you have the executive power to remove them or drop them to the bottom of the list. 

As for any money being sent to help with shipping, well thats what PayPal is for. If anyone wants to contribute money to help send the apron around send it via PayPal to jkath and let her send it to the ones who need it. I think we can all agree that she is trustworthy. (and if you don't, then don't send her any $!!  )

Really, the original set up was fine. Folks enjoyed it, and it was working. With the additional monitoring and information sent to one central person it should be fine.


----------



## jkath (Mar 10, 2007)

So, then, shall we begin again?

I think the paypal idea is a good one, Alix. And, by the way, for those of you who don't know me that well, be assured I'd never take off with the funds...too many of you know where I live!!!

I think we should use this apron. Unless I hear otherwise, I'll send for it on Monday:

Discuss Cooking BBQ Apron > DiscussCooking.com Online Store | CafePress


----------



## crewsk (Mar 10, 2007)

I think that one would be perfect jkath!


----------



## PytnPlace (Mar 10, 2007)

That apron is perfect!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 10, 2007)

Miss jkath, Miss Alix,

In addtion to the "Executive powers" granted to Miss jkath. I would add. At Miss jkath's discretion anyone violating any of this forums Rules/regulations or other impolite or unbecoming behavior etc. be removed entirely from the list. In simple terms ya better be nice 


Uncle Bob


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 10, 2007)

I am so glad it's looking like the Apron will be making a come back. I look forward to earning the right to get on "The List"
A round of applause to the "Keeper of the Apron" jkath


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Mar 10, 2007)

I agree with the length of time being extended to a little bit longer. Goodies I think should be up to the sender...postcards, letters, or pictures would be a great momentum of all of the DC members. I voted for two aprons for the simple fact that with travel time and the amount of time that it will be in a members house, it will take forever for it to get to those members who haven't been here as long as some but are still in good standing. JKATH, you are such a wonderful person and I hope that people do feel like they can trust you. I will be willing to give out any necessary info to you to get my turn. I am so excited to have this going around again. I can't wait for it to reach me!!!

P.S.  I think that apron would be perfect!!!


----------



## JMediger (Mar 10, 2007)

Hooray! Thank you JKath for starting it up again ...

I am with the others - one apron for the whole group with a time limit and all vital information shared with you so you can hunt us down if we flake out.

As you start a new list - would it be possible to go with the original list and add new people to the bottom? Not to be picky about it but some of us have waited a long time to touch the coveted cloth  .  Just a thought ...

Count me back in please!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 10, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> So, then, shall we begin again?
> 
> I think the paypal idea is a good one, Alix. And, by the way, for those of you who don't know me that well, be assured I'd never take off with the funds...too many of you know where I live!!!
> 
> ...



Awesome, Blossom!!  The apron's great.

Also, I second JMediger's suggestion of beginning with the the original list because so many of us have been "in line" for the first apron.

And, jkath, we know you'd never abscond with the money.  We could trust you with a million dollars.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 11, 2007)

Even though we had a turn with the original apron James and I would love to be added to the bottom of the new list.  

 Barbara


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 11, 2007)

Will I be allowed to play?  Im so bad at getting my mail though...maybe this time I can just get it shipped to my second home!  That would be work then I would kNow I would get it!


----------



## phinz (Mar 11, 2007)

I'd love to be on the list again too. 

What sucks is I spent all that time making about 50 stickers, and some jerk wound up with almost the whole wad.


----------



## cara (Mar 11, 2007)

*huh* bad news since I`ve been here the last time...
my computer broke down, first only Internet was off, but then the whole thing didn`t want to play with me anymore *grrr*

I`m so sad to hear about nothing happened, I was looking for receiving the apron any day.. 
I'm still in when its starts new, and I would give almost any information about me to jkath 
I prefer one apron sent around at limited time, it's not so much fun for the overseasers not to have the same apron as all the others...

and don't wonder if I'm away again now, at the moment I use Franks Laptop until my Compi is new or whole again....


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't think anyone person should get to keep whatever is shipped along with the apron.  If I had the apron, and tossed in pictures of the area, or even a cookbook, no one should get to keep that..everyone should get a chance to see whatever gets packed.

Regional would be difficult, but two...one for each hemisphere or something like that should be sufficient, plus it would move it quicker.

I don't think we'd encounter the same problem again....what with someone keeping it.  Although I do wonder what motivated the person to keep it.

When do we begin the new tour??   And how far down the list am I?????


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 11, 2007)

It's kinda hard for me to speculate, as I had no idea what the parameters were on the original apron, but here goes:

1. Only one apron, period.  We can wait.
2. Anything the sender wants to include should be utilized by the very next sendee.  Extras should not be mandatory.
3. Adhering to the one week limit SHOULD be mandatory!  What is it anyone needs to do with that apron that cannot be done in a week?
4. If jkath wants to keep tabs on the apron, then everyone who wants to participate should have to send her a profile and e and snail mail addys, so she can put her finger on it at any given time.


so, who WAS this jerk who stole the apron and the money?  Was he a newcomer?  What do we know about him?  And a pox on all his houses and his descendents.... 


does the list pick up where we left off?  and how far down am I?


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm hoping the list picks up where it left off, as well....


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 11, 2007)

June, he had about a 1000 posts and was a member since the end of 2004.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Okay, I just found this thread after I posted on the original apron thread, so many of the things I say will be a repeat.

1. There can only be ONE apron for EVERYBODY to participate in, otherwise it sort of defeat the whole purpose.

2. I think it is a good idea to get it started from this end of the pond (Europe), to save the apron some travelling mileage. We could pitch in (how, we will have to think about it) when the last person from Europe sends it out to go across the ocean to help the person out for the extra shipping charge.

3. We should keep the "extra goodies" to the minimum, while they are lots of fun and a nice gesture, but the bulking up of the packet can become a serious problem later on. Postcards and stickers can be a good idea though

4. another idea from me, how about passing around a "friendship book" along with the apron? Get a blank notebook, and everyone fill in their page as they like, write in messages with pictures, stickers, stamps etc. as well.

5. If there is a way to support each other with the postage without involving cash, that would be great... anyone has any idea for it?


----------



## Half Baked (Mar 11, 2007)

If we start in Europe, there will only be one person sending it to the states.  If the cost is prohibitive, we can quietly help by listing our names as contributors.

Heck, if it is difficult for the person, all they have to do is PM me and I'll send the postage.  I'm sure many people feel the same way....and I do understand if the money is tight, we've all been there.


----------



## Alix (Mar 11, 2007)

Urmaniac, Re: your #5, PayPal.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm still in no matter what rules you decided to continue.


----------



## Corinne (Mar 11, 2007)

phinz said:
			
		

> I'd love to be on the list again too.
> 
> What sucks is I spent all that time making about 50 stickers, and some jerk wound up with almost the whole wad.



Thankfully I got one! Now I wish I would have taken 2, like I wanted to do! 

Speaking of stickers - there's one going out in tomorrow's mail for you & one for jkath. Long story why they didn't make it into the mail earlier. I will tell all by the end of this week... Stay tuned.


----------



## Corinne (Mar 11, 2007)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> I don't think anyone person should get to keep whatever is shipped along with the apron.  If I had the apron, and tossed in pictures of the area, or even a cookbook, no one should get to keep that..everyone should get a chance to see whatever gets packed.



I agree with you, for the most part. Someone who shall remain nameless  put food in the box - that really has to go to the next person or 2 in line.


----------



## Corinne (Mar 11, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> 4. another idea from me, how about passing around a "friendship book" along with the apron? Get a blank notebook, and everyone fill in their page as they like, write in messages with pictures, stickers, stamps etc. as well.



Actually, there was a notebook in with the apron where we all wrote an entry before we shipped the apron. Oh, poo, that's gone, too.


----------



## Corinne (Mar 11, 2007)

And, finally, I would like to get on the list again for the next go-around.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeap, can I be added to the end of the do over list?


----------



## Alix (Mar 12, 2007)

Us too please.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 12, 2007)

Alix if you get it before me........Ill get it this time....I PROMISE!!!!


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 12, 2007)

I vote for one apron per continent.  Just the apron though, no extras.  CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## jkath (Mar 12, 2007)

So here's what some of the stipulations will be, this time around:

1.  *1 apron*
2.* 1 week (7 days)*
3.  All will send me their *vital information* before they get to receive the apron. PS - I will keep it all in a book, and I promise it will be *confidential*.
4.  There was a little notebook, and I think that keeping that 'tradition' would be a nice thing.
5. I think it would be best to *start the apron* (once's it's boxed up and all) with the next person on our original list, which was *Cara*. Eventually it will come back around, and by then imagine all the signatures!
6. I will keep a *paypal account* for shipping reasons. If anyone needs an extra little bit for shipping, I can send it right over, so there will never be any money in the box. If anyone wins the lottery, they can send a couple of dollars to the account.


Now for the finer details:

1.  Aside from the apron, it seems lightweight got 12 votes, while other items as well got 17. This is really close! A suggestion is that whomever sends the box does some thinking before placing anything inside. As lovely as something may be, *please consider the weight.*

2.  We had 19 people agree that a minimum of 200 posts must be made before the apron can be sent to a member. I realized how quickly it is to get postings, especially if we play the games, so maybe *400 or 500* may be a better idea. *Thoughts?*

3.  We had 27 people agree that a minimum of 3 ACTIVE months on the board must be held before the apron can be sent to a member. Is that sufficient time, or should it be a *longer time? *Keep in mind, as someone brilliantly pointed out that you could be on the waiting list for many months before you actually get it!


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 12, 2007)

What would you put in the box besides the apron itself?  I thought the photos and signatures on the apron was all.


----------



## jkath (Mar 12, 2007)

Actually, there weren't photos - those were posted in the member photos (so at least we have those!)
Also, we handwrote recipes specifically for the next person in line and then as it went along, more creativity followed. 

Best to read the whole original apron thread (if you have a free afternoon!) and it will have all the info you'd ever want to read......and then some!

BTW, I did go ahead and order the Discuss Cooking apron, so now we'll look really official!


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 12, 2007)

Okay, so how far down the list am I???  I figure by the time I get it, I'll have figured out how to post pictures.  I'm still trying to post the Mardi Gras pictures and the pictures of the bird house worthy of a photo spread in Town and Country.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm going with the flow.....whatever you all want is truely okay with me.

jkath..... can you post the list of who's next?  I think I was 2nd when it came to here in the states but I want to be sure.....I can't find the original thread.  Thanks!


----------



## JMediger (Mar 13, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> 2. We had 19 people agree that a minimum of 200 posts must be made before the apron can be sent to a member. I realized how quickly it is to get postings, especially if we play the games, so maybe *400 or 500* may be a better idea. *Thoughts?*


 
But for those of us who don't do the games or other really off topic things, it is harder to get posts - especially if we aren't here everyday.  But does that mean we are less dependable or less interested?  If it goes to a number above 300 - please remove me from the list since I don't have that many posts and won't try to get them just to be a part of it ... sorry to be a crab about it but this one rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 13, 2007)

For a solution for relative new comers who wish to join in, if they are in the north american continent, place them later down the line on the list.  Then we can re-evalutate the status of them later on.  While there are many who would pop in for a short period of time and then go away from the forum, and it can be hard to tell the difference at the beginning, it would be a shame to shun someone who are destined to be valued regular in coming days.


----------



## Alix (Mar 13, 2007)

JMediger said:
			
		

> But for those of us who don't do the games or other really off topic things, it is harder to get posts - especially if we aren't here everyday. But does that mean we are less dependable or less interested? If it goes to a number above 300 - please remove me from the list since I don't have that many posts and won't try to get them just to be a part of it ... sorry to be a crab about it but this one rubs me the wrong way.


 
Its not meant to make you increase your posting. Its meant to keep fly by nights from being on the list. Thats why there is also the suggestion for a requirement of 3 months membership. The post count was seen as a way to ensure the member was actually active here and not just popping in and leaving. The apron is pretty important to all of us. Don't worry about this, you've been around much longer than the suggested 3 months. I'm sure you can understand why we are putting some restrictions around this. The theft of the apron was a shock and upset many members. We're just trying to ensure it doesn't ever happen again.


----------



## Elf (Mar 13, 2007)

Has anyonr thought about using UPS, Fed-X, or DHL ground? The cost is  competitive and you get a tracking number so you can track the package alot easier then postal service.  Fed-x and UPS now have store all over the place.  They have all of the necessary paper work for over sea shipments, and you could, in the beginning use the letter packaging, before switching to a box.


----------



## JMediger (Mar 13, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> ...The apron is pretty important to all of us...I'm sure you can understand why we are putting some restrictions around this. The theft of the apron was a shock and upset many members. We're just trying to ensure it doesn't ever happen again.


 
I do understand and was excited when it first started (even though I was low on the list, I did sign up quite quickly) and very "pissy" when it disappeared ... Sorry to all for the crabbing.  Not to make excuses but some of us have been patiently waiting a LONG time and suddenly, it seemed like my chance was gone, again.  I am sorry.  

As long as "longevity" is also put into consideration when looking at number of posts, I'm fine with whatever the group decides.


----------



## jkath (Mar 13, 2007)

Elf said:
			
		

> Has anyonr thought about using UPS, Fed-X, or DHL ground? The cost is  competitive and you get a tracking number so you can track the package alot easier then postal service.  Fed-x and UPS now have store all over the place.  They have all of the necessary paper work for over sea shipments, and you could, in the beginning use the letter packaging, before switching to a box.



Shipping wasn't the worry, Elf, the worry was the person who took off with it and left.

I'll be putting up a list within this week.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Mar 14, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> Shipping wasn't the worry, Elf, the worry was the person who took off with it and left.
> 
> I'll be putting up a list within this week.


 
Yep, shipping wasn't an issue. I sent it out FedEx and it was about $7 if I recall. I never even really looked at the money in the pocket, since I just just paid it's way  (On to it's apparent final resting place  ). 

I'll have to sign up for the new one later. Spring and summer are getting here and it appears I am once again going to be busy, busy, busy...

John


----------

